# What is everyone favourite shopping cart and payment processor ?



## The60s (Jan 29, 2007)

I look through all the past topics but seems like everyone has their different faves. How about all the e-store owners post their fave and reivews on their current choice so that newbies like me here would know what the majority of you guys are using?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine is Zen Cart. It's a developement of osCommerce but has been tweaked quite a bit. Having used both carts I can say without fear or favour that Zen is much easier to set up and modify to your needs. They also have a comprehensive FAQ with most of the info you need, lots of mods that are very useful and a good support forum.

Best of all it's free!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I look through all the past topics but seems like everyone has their different faves. How about all the e-store owners post their fave and reivews on their current choice so that newbies like me here would know what the majority of you guys are using?


I don't know if there is a majority  Like you said, everyone has different favorites.

Right now my two favorites are cubecart (free) and shopsite (not free).

You should try out some of the free ones like cubecart, zen-cart, oscommerce and see which is YOUR favorite


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

My fave is Mal's e-Commerce. Free and you can pay to upgrade. I don't have it on my site yet. 

Super easy to apply, the button creator makes things very easy.

Mal's e-commerce


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

I posted this in another thread

Shopping cart: Volusion.com
Payment Gateway: Authorize.net
Credit Card Processor: e-onlinedata

Cheers!


----------



## hallax (Feb 15, 2007)

How about Google Checkout for payments? Is someone using that?

- Halla


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hallax said:


> How about Google Checkout for payments? Is someone using that?
> 
> - Halla


I signed up for it, but I don't use it much.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG i'm so glad someone asked this question. I was actually in a dilema on which shopping cart to use. Thanks for all those who gave feedback. 

Off topic: Rodney, you're one of a kind. To answer/reply to almost everyone's question everyday is rare. Especially for administrators.


----------

